# Somebody got a new ride!



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

08 Honda 420, converted to IRS with a Pondhopper Custom 12" lift with Turner axles, 30" backs on Diesels, lots of custom powdercoating (full frame), 69% gear reduction, new hmf exhaust, winch, HIDs.....etc, etc, etc. Chasing behind us right now on the trailer. Congrats Master-of-Mud!
This bike is sick guys, the ground clearance is unreal.
-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is one nice ride


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Seen that on YouTube he's on highlifter right? See why I can sell my lift man 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That thing looks awesome


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sweet! One sick arse wheeler. Maybe we can get his butt down here in these parts


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres a shot at Walmart......its a hair over 5ft wide.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

speedman said:


> Seen that on YouTube he's on highlifter right? See why I can sell my lift man
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


Yup he found it over there....i saw it on Craigslist. If I was ever gonna get another bike I think this would be it. 

Yeah man I understand why you can't sell that lift, I wouldn't be able to either lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## cj650 (Jul 26, 2011)

That thing is sick!!:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

meangreen360 said:


> Sweet! One sick arse wheeler. Maybe we can get his butt down here in these parts


 We were joking about loadin up the Gade and riding tonight lol, too bad I gotta work tomorrow. We'll probably hit up RiverRun a couple weekends from now if I don't get called out to work.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

WOW! Impressive. I believe I have seen this bike before on High Lifter before. Its a great looking bike for sure!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

How many is that now? I think u should start sharing. Lol. Nice bike. Pondhopper makes some of the sickest lifts I have seen.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

i only have too now.. about to start working on a 300 for my son.. i will get more pics when i unload it in a little while


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice ride. Looks like no ramps needed even for that sideways loading...


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty sure thats honda420ryder's bike from highlifter. He said he was going to nats but guess not. Congrats on the bike


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Pretty sure thats honda420ryder's bike from highlifter. He said he was going to nats but guess not. Congrats on the bike


yep thats who i bought it from. he didnt go to nats cause he had to work


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> Nice ride. Looks like no ramps needed even for that sideways loading...


I used the little 5' ramps that attach to my trailer.....was like a speed bump for it lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! :bigeyes:


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wish i had the money to lift mine like that. Pretty sure in the next couple months ima strech mine 3" lift it 2" and throw some 29.5s and a paddle on it


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I've seen it on Highlifter, def. a sick bike! Congratz!!


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

heres a few pic's my dad was running my camera and to say the least he dont know how to run it .. but here's what i got ..
everyone has heard of the bucket test what about a kid test


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Back to Honda I see....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

yep simple .. manual transmission , only thing thats electric is the fuel injection


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

masterofmud said:


> everyone has heard of the bucket test what about a kid test


:lol: Thats good stuff!


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

filthy he told me today that i need to go buy me a 4 wheeler now . cause that 1's his ..bwhahahaha .. apple didnt fall far from the tree ..


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice man! - PH does some great work, and from what I read on HL the owner spent some serious coin on really doing that bike up right. Enjoy it man!


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

yea i can tell everything is powder coated ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah he definitely has a ton of cash and time in this bike, nowhere in my mind did I ever think for even a second that its been abused, it looks just as good as my brand new renegade. Very nice find.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

looks as good but not as fast ...bwhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Slow and steady wins the race.....

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope I can post in this thread before too long.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

hope so you been with a ride for like 6 years lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. only like 2 at the most...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

P I was thinking of donating the blue brute to you if I had won any decent amount of money from the lotto last weekend.....only hit $7 on a couple tickets though so guess your SOL ....LOL sorry maybe next time

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! well it's the thought that counts.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

wow thats crazy.. nice atv man!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, that's awesome. I love it. 69% GR, it should climb walls!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Yeah, that's awesome. I love it. 69% GR, it should climb walls![/quote
> 
> we shall see tomorrow how it does going on its maiden voyage tomorrow


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks sick!!


----------

